# Como Estan Todos ?

## RobNyc

Soy nuevo al gentoo y me siento bien al saber que hay gente que hablan mi primer lenguaje. 

Soy dominicano nacido, criado en NYC so hablo mucho ingles tambien. 

Gracias

----------

## quelcom

De nada

----------

## RobNyc

 *quelcom wrote:*   

> De nada

  de nada porque dice eso asi

----------

## quelcom

Usted da las gracias, pues "de nada" es lo que viene después. De forma parecida al "thank you -> no problem".

Ahora veamos: que aporta éste hilo al foro? te podemos ayudar en algo? has leído las normas de uso del foro?

No pretendo parecer un malcarado pero no acabo de ver ninguna utilidad al hilo.

Saludos

----------

## RobNyc

 *quelcom wrote:*   

> Usted da las gracias, pues "de nada" es lo que viene después. De forma parecida al "thank you -> no problem".
> 
> Ahora veamos: que aporta éste hilo al foro? te podemos ayudar en algo? has leído las normas de uso del foro?
> 
> No pretendo parecer un malcarado pero no acabo de ver ninguna utilidad al hilo.
> ...

  si voy a repasar la pagina entera de gentoo . y leer todo se que voy a tener preguntas comensando ahora. tengo 2 computadoras .. una de celeron coppermine 635mhz 256mb 20gb cdrw intel i810 y pentium 4 presscott HT 3.0ghz up to 3.9ghz 1gb ddr400 dual-channel w/ memory heatsinks , 160gb , asus a9250/ati radeon 9200 pro 256ddr dvdrw/cdrw combo, logitech mx3100 (wireless keyboard + wireless/laser mouse combo) y asi va. Ya tengo gentoo en mi celeron, use el kororaa install method, puedes saber mas de kororaa en la pagina de Gentoo UnSupported creo si no me equivoco. Ahora estoy installando kororaa en mi p4 porque se me daNo el grub y dije ah ya vamos a ver. iba a installar el jackass install method for gentoo pero no tengo mas cd, el cdrw que tengo le puse musica ahora. entonce mi punto es quiero correr el distcc para que mi computadora rapida le ayude a esta slow one. 

asi comiensan mi ayuda mientras tanto

----------

## DDrDark

Yo creo que es "thank you" -> "your welcome" o no?

----------

## RobNyc

Thank You

----------

## quelcom

 *RobNyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si voy a repasar la pagina entera de gentoo . y leer todo se que voy a tener preguntas comensando ahora. tengo 2 computadoras .. una de celeron coppermine 635mhz 256mb 20gb cdrw intel i810 y pentium 4 presscott HT 3.0ghz up to 3.9ghz 1gb ddr400 dual-channel w/ memory heatsinks , 160gb , asus a9250/ati radeon 9200 pro 256ddr dvdrw/cdrw combo, logitech mx3100 (wireless keyboard + wireless/laser mouse combo) y asi va. Ya tengo gentoo en mi celeron, use el kororaa install method, puedes saber mas de kororaa en la pagina de Gentoo UnSupported creo si no me equivoco. Ahora estoy installando kororaa en mi p4 porque se me daNo el grub y dije ah ya vamos a ver. iba a installar el jackass install method for gentoo pero no tengo mas cd, el cdrw que tengo le puse musica ahora. entonce mi punto es quiero correr el distcc para que mi computadora rapida le ayude a esta slow one. 
> 
> asi comiensan mi ayuda mientras tanto

 

Pues como bien has dicho mejor utilizar distcc para no forzar demasiado al celeron. 

Guía Distcc

Si tienes algun problema o duda pues ya nos contarás.

Saludos

----------

## RobNyc

 *quelcom wrote:*   

>  *RobNyc wrote:*   
> 
> si voy a repasar la pagina entera de gentoo . y leer todo se que voy a tener preguntas comensando ahora. tengo 2 computadoras .. una de celeron coppermine 635mhz 256mb 20gb cdrw intel i810 y pentium 4 presscott HT 3.0ghz up to 3.9ghz 1gb ddr400 dual-channel w/ memory heatsinks , 160gb , asus a9250/ati radeon 9200 pro 256ddr dvdrw/cdrw combo, logitech mx3100 (wireless keyboard + wireless/laser mouse combo) y asi va. Ya tengo gentoo en mi celeron, use el kororaa install method, puedes saber mas de kororaa en la pagina de Gentoo UnSupported creo si no me equivoco. Ahora estoy installando kororaa en mi p4 porque se me daNo el grub y dije ah ya vamos a ver. iba a installar el jackass install method for gentoo pero no tengo mas cd, el cdrw que tengo le puse musica ahora. entonce mi punto es quiero correr el distcc para que mi computadora rapida le ayude a esta slow one. 
> 
> asi comiensan mi ayuda mientras tanto 
> ...

 

Alguien ha tratado la installacion de gentoo usando el jackass install method?

----------

## flaab_0n

Que offtopic mas absurdo xD

Salu2

----------

## ertomas

Siento decir que me he leido el post entero, y todavía no se lo que quiere este usuario. Si solamente lo ha escrito para ir añadiendo post a su nick lo veo una cosa muy tonta. Espero que algun moderador se pase por aqui y devuelva este OFFTopic, o GuarroTopic, porque no se ni donde clasificarlo.

Estimado RobNyc para otra vez, por favor leete las normas del foro, o por lo menos ya que no lo has hecho intenta poner un Topic que este acuerdo con el mensaje que quieres enviar. Te doy la bienvenida, y no tengo nada contra ti, simplemente te aconsejo de leer las normas del foro para un mejor funcionamiento del mismo, y para que la gente sepa que tiene que escribir cuando lea tus mensajes.

Un saludo, cualquier problema aqui estamos todos. Para la proxima compañero leete las normas...xD    :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## RobNyc

bueno estas muy mal porque no me interesa los numeros de post. mucha gracias mejor me quedo con los de ingles no molesto mas

----------

## ertomas

No molestas, nadie te ha dicho eso, y yo no he querido decirlo. Simplemente estamos con el mismo problema de siempre, "las normas del foro", si quieres las respetas si quieres no, yo simplemente te lo he recomendado. 

Siento si te has ofendido, no era mi intención, yo solo quería aconsejarte. No te pongas a la defensiva porque nadie te ha echado y menos yo!!! Te he dado la bienvenida...!!! Eres libre de elegir donde postear, y por favor no te molestes por las palabras que te he escrito, lo malo de internet es que no se le puede dar entonacion y sentimiento a las frases...no era mi intencion enojarte, pero simplemente no entendi a que venia tu post. Lo siento, pero solo te estaba aconsejando a seguir unas normas.

Un Saludo, no tengo nada en contra de nadie en este foro, y menos contigo compañero.   :Wink: 

----------

## DDrDark

Últimamente hay varios topics offtopic sin mucho sentido xD, y lo de las normas del foro... lo de siempre xD

Y por curiosidad, y siguiendo con el offtopic, porque nos han desaparecido los avatares?

----------

